# Would the track be to small?



## hrnts69 (Apr 12, 2007)

Iam wanting to build a track for some of the guys i race with so we can have like a traveling series. I have all the track peices to build a Tuckaway 25. Would this be suitable for "Magnet" racing? Like P-Cups, Super Stocks, Modifieds, and SG+s? Or should i go bigger?

Thanks
Blake


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Build the biggest track you can, within reason obviously.... Eighty inches is really too small to get the magnet cars running good down that front stretch, even 8 feet isn't really enough.

If you're talking about G3 Superstocks and modified, I wouldn't want a thing under 14 feet. I have a 12.5 foot length track and G-Jets are great as well as SG+ cars, but when you get into the super stock class, I find I would like to have just a bit more front stretch.

Others will chime in and may like a short track, but for fast cars, you really need to make it long and if you have room for a 14 footer, you should do it.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

I would try to go bigger. 

Two 80" hollow core doors laid end to end would be better. You could design it so there are a few removable track pieces that span the two halves. Maybe have some pegs to mate the two pieces together end to end. 

For transport you could have brackets that lock the two pieces together like a big sandwich (or bunk bed) with the track protected on the inside. Some t-nuts (http://www.stafast.com/products/tnuts.html) embedded in the door edges and a half dozen or so pieces of flat metal stock (aluminum for less weight?) could be used for the brackets when the track is in stowed position. When the track is setup the brackets would double as supports for the track walls, which would simply be strips of plexiglas or masonite. The ends of the doors that don't join together would contain handles so two people can carry the track, plus some more t-nuts for mounting the track walls when setup.

The track would sit on banquet table legs that are permanently mounted on the outside of the doors, one per half, at the 20% and 80% points for optimum sag/bow prevention.


----------



## txronharris (Jun 1, 2005)

I guess I'll be the voice that says although a big track is really cool, you said you want it to be portable, so a door size track would be fine if that's all you have room for. I am adding a 2x2 border around my door to give myself 2 extra inches on each side. 

I'm currently working on a four lane door size track that is going to have about 35ft of racing per lane. I'd post the plan, but my computer skills won't let me figure out how to do it. I had to use an over/under instead of having it completely flat, but I think it'll work. My longest straight is three 15" pieces of track, but it turns using a 15/18" radius turn and goes another two 15" straights, so it should allow some fast racing. Is it ideal? No. But I've done the best with what I have to work with and tried to make an entertaining track that'll be able to be raced on by my kids but still hold my interest. I'd love to have the room for a 20 foot layout, but I just don't.

One thing to consider is to take a page from modular model railroading. If you and your friends designed a layout that incorporated say 4 foot by 4 foot sections with track that lined up at the same points on the ends, you could stick them together when you get together and make a larger layout. You could even vary which sections went where so you could change the layout up. That way, everyone could have a couple of sections and it would be easily portable. I was working on a layout with two 4x8 pieces cut in half so I'd have 4x16 when everything was put end to end when I thought I'd have more space. Maybe if you guys got together using this type of plan with three or four door size layouts, you'd have more track than you think to race on if your space will allow and still be portable. Just a thought.


----------



## hrnts69 (Apr 12, 2007)

Thanks for the replys. Got me thinking. I kinda wanna stay with a "door" size track since ive located a door at work for free. But ive been looking a thinking. Since i LOVE G-Jets, would the racing be good on a "door" size track?

I wanna use the BSRT 12volt power supply for the G-Jets. But when i go to race my other cars, would it be enough power? I plan on mainly G-Jets, T-Jets, 440X2 and the occasional P-Cup and Super Stock. The track i have drawn up is a very swoopy track. No tight turns.

Whats your oppinoin?


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

I started with a door track and almost immediately it wasn't big enough for me... G-Jets at 12 volts will be a tough ride, the only thing I had any type of fun with on my door track was the t-jets, and even that I had to down the voltage some. My G-Jets were simply too fast to hang on with an 80" track.

I wouldn't base my track on a free door personally, a 4x8 can be had for cheap and that will give you another 16" to work with, even still not necessarily enough.

Maybe the door will be a good start for you to ensure you like what you are running, but unless you don't have the room, you'll outgrow it quickly.


----------



## hrnts69 (Apr 12, 2007)

Ok, ill ask my dad 2nite if i can go bigger. Right now the area that the track is goin in is occupied by a pool table that gets no use. So hopefully he'll let me go a couple feet bigger.

But would T-Jets, 440X2, P-Cups, and Super Stocks be fun racing with only 12volts? The BSRT power supply is cheap I plan on hosting some races on it this winter/spring.


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

The t-jets may feel a bit tame at 12 volts, but the faster cars you will still have to drive at 12 volts so they will still be fun.


----------

